# Synchronous Digital Hierarchy - SDH



## البرواز (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تقنية Synchronous Digital Hierarchy
والمعروفه بالاختصار SDH من التقنيات اللي ينبغي على مهندس الاتصالات معرفة اساسياتها ولأاهميتها حبيت اشارك بتعريف عنها موجود في الملف المرفق 

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## kenedy (2 ديسمبر 2007)

عشت والله
كتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## خالوو (3 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## elhandsa (13 يوليو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx awy awy


----------



## المهندسة سعدة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع القيم واالمفيد


----------



## الدندشلي (14 يوليو 2009)

سلمك الله وجزاك خيرا......................


----------



## amira1111 (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد موضوع sdh*

العرض جميل ولو سمحتوا محتاجين المزيد بالعربى


----------



## amira1111 (21 يوليو 2010)

برجاء معلومات عملية عن كوابل الoptical fiber


----------



## Eng_Farouk500 (21 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا


----------



## ابو فيصل1234 (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير كتاب رائع


----------



## murtadaselmy (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خير فعلا على معلومات (sdh) ونرجوا لو عندك استخدماتة يبقى كتر خيرك وشكرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع مشوق
جاري التحميل


----------



## engg fouad (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركت اخي وجزاك اله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## abshan (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.mahasala (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

احسنتم


----------



## omaralkleefah (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## omaralkleefah (21 فبراير 2012)

البرواز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> تقنية synchronous digital hierarchy
> والمعروفه بالاختصار sdh من التقنيات اللي ينبغي على مهندس الاتصالات معرفة اساسياتها ولأاهميتها حبيت اشارك بتعريف عنها موجود في الملف المرفق
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## omaralkleefah (21 فبراير 2012)

*عاشت ايدك*



البرواز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> تقنية synchronous digital hierarchy
> والمعروفه بالاختصار sdh من التقنيات اللي ينبغي على مهندس الاتصالات معرفة اساسياتها ولأاهميتها حبيت اشارك بتعريف عنها موجود في الملف المرفق
> ...


 
عاشت ايدك


----------



## Aya-aldamanhory (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك ربى الف خير


----------



## eng_waale2020 (5 يناير 2013)

ممتاز ربنا يكرمك


----------



## wddah (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## maria22 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ezeden (21 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## niab88 (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## wddah (11 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووووور


----------



## خالدالبعداني (29 سبتمبر 2014)

يااخي انا جديد والمرفقات ماتفتح وﻻ يتحمل ملف كيف؟


----------



## kaola (10 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي العزيز ^_^


----------



## بدر الشمري (20 مايو 2015)

الف شكر لك


----------

